
Mossberg: Apple’s Own Apps Need Work - rlalwani
http://recode.net/2016/02/03/mossberg-apples-own-apps-need-work/
======
nier
It’s a shame that this article is not published by the Wall Street Journal.
Walter Mossberg’s former employer. So many people are influenced by these
software issues, yet I feel that only independent writers argue in the user’s
favor on obscure websites most people outside our bubble never heard about.

------
rlalwani
I completely agree. Walt Mossberg is being polite. The situation is much
worse.

